# zu viele Fische im Teich



## Tabor12 (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo ihr Profis ! Ich habe ein großes Problem, ich habe beim Wasser einlassen meines Teiches Fischlaich miteingesaugt - __ Döbel (4 Stück ) und Gründlinge. Gründlinge sind mittlerweile explosionsartig mind. 100 geworden und die 4 Döbel fressen meine Pflanzen.... 

BITTE WIE KRIEG ICH MEINEN TEICH FISCHFREI ???? ein paar Gründlinge wenn übrig bleiben wäre egal aber die Döbel.... keine Chance die zu erwischen.

BITTE UM DRINGENDE HILFE _ ich wunder mich immer dass gewisse Gräser nicht wachsen - jetzt gesehen die Döbel fressen die - ich glaube nicht dass die Gründlinge auch fressen dabei.

DANKE im voraus !

LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2015)

wie groß sind die __ Döbel denn?


----------



## Tabor12 (9. Mai 2015)

oh mittlerweile groß. Ca. 30-40 cm .... sie sind 2,5 Jahre alt


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Mai 2015)

Wasser ablassen. Sammeln.


----------



## Tabor12 (9. Mai 2015)

so brachial ??? geht das gar nicht anders ????


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2015)

Tabor12 schrieb:


> oh mittlerweile groß. Ca. 30-40 cm .... sie sind 2,5 Jahre alt



spätestens nächstes Jahr werden dann die kleineren Grünlinge wohl nach und nach wieder weniger da __ Döbel >40cm immer räuberischer werden und so auch die Rolle des  "__ Hecht im Karpfenteich" übernehmen
rausfangen ist jedenfalls nur mit ner Angel möglich, was aber auch sehr heikel sein kann. Döbel die ein mal am Haken hingen und abkommen beißen kaum noch ein weiters mal an, und wenn die anderen mitbekommen wenn ein Kollege nach den oder dem Köder den Abflug macht werden sie auch extrem mißtrauisch wenn sie diesen Köder dann wieder zu sehen bekommen
2 recht selektive Döbelköder gibt es aber scheinbar. Bei Maikäfern und Kirschen sollen sie alle Vorsicht vergessen - hab ich aber selber noch net bei meinen probiert

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Tabor, bin ein bißchen irritiert :


> Teichfläche (m²):
> 100
> Teichtiefe (cm):
> 200
> ...


----------



## Ansaj (9. Mai 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wasser ablassen. Sammeln.





Tabor12 schrieb:


> so brachial ??? geht das gar nicht anders ????



Hi Tabor,
wenn du wirklich sicher sein willst, dass du alle Fische erwischt, ist Wasserablassen die beste und auch stressfreieste Möglichkeit. Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an, wie viel Volumen dein Teich fasst (also bitte deine Profilinformationen aktualisieren. Wenn du dich verschrieben hast und mit 100 l eher 100 m³ meinst, wäre das natürlich wirklich nicht mal eben so gemacht) und wie dein Teich aufgebaut ist (Form, Ebenen, Pflanzen). Letzteres weil man vielleicht noch mit einem Schleppnetz die Fische in eine Ecke drängen und sie dort keschern könnte. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Tabor12 (10. Mai 2015)

Natürlich meine ich 100 m3  Werde ich sofort aktualisieren ...
Wir haben 3 der 4 __ Döbel erwischt - beim 4. keine Chance - werdens mal mit Kirschen oder Maikäfern versuchen - __ Maikäfer gibt's ja genug gerade. Die ersten 3 mit der Angel erwischt. Den letzten haben wir heute nicht mal gesehen..... unglaublich....
Mittlerweile ca. 80 Gründlinge mit dem Kescher erwischt ... die sind so neugierig dass sie da einfach reinschwimmen - zumindest die Kleinen. Da dürften ja ein paar wenige bleiben. 
Was haltet ihr von Sonnenbarschen für den zukünftigen Nachwuchs ?

LG Irene


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Mai 2015)

Tabor12 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Sonnenbarschen für den zukünftigen Nachwuchs ?


Nur wenn du nur Männchen nimmst, sonst gibt es die nächste Plage.
Stell doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Teich in deine Galerie ein. 

So was wie das zu Beispiel:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/teichfotos27-03-2014-027-jpg.128926/

Dann braucht man nicht so lange suchen.....und es Fragt auch keiner nach 100 Litern


----------



## Tabor12 (20. Mai 2015)

Bitte sehr - ich habe eine Galerie mit heutigen Bildern erstellt - bitte um Kommentare -  Kritik positiv und negativ erwünscht  
Die __ Döbel sind heraussen - 2 __ Sonnenbarsche drinnen ich hoffe gleichgeschlechtlich. Gründler sind viele draussen, einige noch drinnen. Pflanzen die der Döbel gejausnet hat sind im nachwachsen


----------

